# Plate of pontiled criers from the untouched city dump. Hoping to go back this weekend.



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 1, 2021)

Plate of pontils (mainly consisting of a rare CT cure bottle) that were dug by my buddy and I last time at the unbelievable early and untouched city dump. 






Hoping to go back this weekend if the weather doesn't stay sweltering hot.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 1, 2021)

UPDATE: unfortunately this weekend I remembered is the 4th of July, duh. However I will definitely go in the coming weeks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 1, 2021)

Wow those would be stunning if whole, hopefully some intact ones are still waiting in there!  Even as shards they're still pretty cool.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2021)

I dream of finding a old city dump untouched & full of 1850's pontil Bottles & whole. LEON.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jul 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I dream of finding a old city dump untouched & full of 1850's pontil Bottles & whole. LEON.



I imagine we’re all thinking that same dream, been thinking that since I was a sprout! Some day, probably only in my dreams. But a cool dream always


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Jul 2, 2021)

That's crazy, especially the smoky umbrella.  Best of luck on your return trip.  Gotta be some whole goodies in there.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 2, 2021)

sandchip said:


> That's crazy, especially the smoky umbrella.  Best of luck on your return trip.  Gotta be some whole goodies in there.


It's a super rare flint glass umbrella! My buddy did find one whole


----------



## SMJB (Jul 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow those would be stunning if whole, hopefully some intact ones are still waiting in there!  Even as shards they're still pretty cool.


I agree. You could definitely come up with a creative way to display them. Beauties!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jul 2, 2021)

Are you going to make a YT video out of it?


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jul 2, 2021)

I'd be back there now . . . and tomorrow. . . and every day until it's dug out.  Good luck!


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 2, 2021)

Can't wait to see what you pull. Gl!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 2, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Are you going to make a YT video out of it?



Probably, I have a bunch I still need to edit together.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 2, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> I'd be back there now . . . and tomorrow. . . and every day until it's dug out.  Good luck!


Great thing is it's beside a creek too and open pontil shards just keep washing out among whole 1890s slicks.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 3, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Plate of pontils (mainly consisting of a rare CT cure bottle) that were dug by my buddy and I last time at the unbelievable early and untouched city dump.
> 
> View attachment 227081
> 
> Hoping to go back this weekend if the weather doesn't stay sweltering hot.


Either way bring water, I should know better. Went out the other day got frustrated and was close to having heat issues. It was very humid.Giddy up!!!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 3, 2021)

I agree.  Take plenty of water and be alert to what your body is trying to tell you.  The bear will slip up on you in a heartbeat, and he alway wins.


----------



## willong (Jul 3, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I dream of finding a old city dump untouched & full of 1850's pontil Bottles & whole. LEON.


Don't we all?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 3, 2021)

sandchip said:


> I agree.  Take plenty of water and be alert to what your body is trying to tell you.  The bear will slip up on you in a heartbeat, and he alway wins.


 I was about a foot down, and a deer almost ran me over. Oh the hazards of digging.


----------



## Willington Glass (Jul 7, 2021)

Awesome!  What is the rare CT cure - I couldn't make it out in the photos?
Mike


----------



## slickfinish (Jul 7, 2021)

I'd be trying to fit them together such beautiful glass


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 7, 2021)

Willington Glass said:


> Awesome!  What is the rare CT cure - I couldn't make it out in the photos?
> Mike


There are apparently none known to exist intact. Woodward's Universal (Cough?) Tonic from Middletown, CT. It's not embossed with the town, but Mr. Woodward owned a drug store (the bottles of which were also found here) and manufacturered this in Middletown.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 7, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> There are apparently none known to exist intact. Woodward's Universal (Cough?) Tonic from Middletown, CT. It's not embossed with the town, but Mr. Woodward owned a drug store (the bottles of which were also found here) and manufacturered this in Middletown.


Wow! I would be flipping out if I had a dump that showed promising signs of finding a only known example of a local pontiled bottle. Good luck!


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 9, 2021)

Awesome!  I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Willington Glass (Jul 21, 2021)

There are apparently none known to exist intact. Woodward's Universal (Cough?) Tonic from Middletown, CT. It's not embossed with the town, but Mr. Woodward owned a drug store (the bottles of which were also found here) and manufacturered this in Middletown. 

Wow, that's great!  Sure never heard of that one - makes sense now.


----------

